# SEAK Hybrid kayak



## cr56790 (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience or information about the Seak Hybrid Kayak - on special at half price at Anaconda?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

advertising???


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

cr56790 said:


> Does anyone have any experience or information about the Seak Hybrid Kayak - on special at half price at Anaconda?


Mate I paddle occasionally with a mate who has SIK which is a Seak about 3m long, but his has no rear well at the back which would seem to be an advantage if you have a bag of fish to carry and want to keep wet.

He is happy as larry with his Seak and treats it fairly roughly with no worries after about 18 months of use.

However do agree with Lapse' comments the the promotion is nearer the true value rather than the quoted RRP, and try for more discount on the price and see what happens.


----------



## cr56790 (Nov 12, 2010)

I can assure you I am a real person.

I look much more than I post.

I get a lot of good info from this and similar sites. I agree that you don't buy from Anaconda normally unless at sale time (when you can actually get some very good gear for areasonable price if you know what the average prices are).

I already have a large Sit on top (RTM K-Largo with sounder, GPS, Min Kota and other extras) but this is very heavy and best used in bigger waters.

I have an Emotion Comet 8 which my wife uses but was looking at the Seak Hybrid as a smaller water fishing platform. Not looking to put a sounder on it and have some Berkley rod holders that can go on the forward deck.

I like the idea of the Sit In with the external storage at the back.

Thanks for the replies so far (positive and negative).


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with buying from Anaconda. They are good guys.

Might not be my start point, but Anaconda is fine.


----------

